# What kind of potty litter is okay to use on hedgies?



## TeddysMommy

Hi guys! I am trying to potty train Teddy Bear! Last night was the first day ( I didnt do anything yet because i wanted to see if he would crawl in exploring. So i can see that he did because I used toilet paper for bedding (not shredded) and you can see little hedgie teeth marks in the paper as well as holes! He ate some... So i decided to switch to a new litter. I was wondering what you use?

I have theese at home for my hamster bedding:

Kaytee Soft Granule Blend


















Carefresh Confetti Premium Pet Bedding


















I also have aspen wood pet shavings but I dont want to harbor mites or give teddy bear splinters. 

What is better and what do you use in a litter pan?


----------



## kelybely

You could use the Carefresh you have on hand. You could also use paper towels or even yesterdays News Cat Litter. Just be careful if you do some hedgehogs (like mine) eat it and get a blockage.


----------



## TeddysMommy

kelybely said:


> You could use the Carefresh you have on hand. You could also use paper towels or even yesterdays News Cat Litter. Just be careful if you do some hedgehogs (like mine) eat it and get a blockage.


 Wait they get blockages if they eat cat litter or carefresh?


----------



## OwlCity19

I would recomend buying a bag of Yesturday's News Cat Litter. You can buy bags that are $10 and their are bigger bags for $15. (these are fair size bags, believe me) . The litter is big enough that it won't get caught in any open orifices on your hedeghog. (orifices are open parts on the hogs body; eyes, genitalia, anus, ears etc...) Using regular cat litter is a no-no simply because it can get caught in your hedgehog's orifices and potentially harm the little guy/girl. It is also odourless and doesn't cause any dust or fumes that could potentially harm your hog. Yesturday's News gets a perfect 5 out of 5 from me. .

Here is the site for the product, it states aeverything about the product and the different Yesturday's News Litters you can buy. . Enjoy! Hope this helped!

http://www.yesterdaysnews.com/Products/CatLitter.aspx


----------



## OwlCity19

Just because other hedgehogs may eat litter doesn't mean that yours will too. Don't stress about it, ok? Yesturday's News is a really good option for you. . My hedgehog, Chocolate, absolutely loves it and so do I.


----------



## kelybely

Yeah I wouldnt worry about it to much it prob dosnt happen to often.


----------



## TeddysMommy

OwlCity19 said:


> Just because other hedgehogs may eat litter doesn't mean that yours will too. Don't stress about it, ok? Yesturday's News is a really good option for you. . My hedgehog, Chocolate, absolutely loves it and so do I.


Well.... My hedgie no matter what will eat the toilet paper and last night I also tried a little bit of carefresh and...yup... ate that too! Silly Teddy Bear! I might try that though


----------



## CritterHeaven

I use Yesterdays News in the little pan under both wheels. Both of mine go in the wheel or the pan and nowhere else thankfully.


----------



## susanaproenca

I use Yesterday's News too and recommended it for the litter box. 

If you decide to try Yesterday's News, It might be a good idea to introduce the product for a few days during supervised playtime, to see his reaction to it. You don't wanna risk leaving it in the cage overnight if he shows interest in eating it.


----------



## TeddysMommy

susanaproenca said:


> I use Yesterday's News too and recommended it for the litter box.
> 
> If you decide to try Yesterday's News, It might be a good idea to introduce the product for a few days during supervised playtime, to see his reaction to it. You don't wanna risk leaving it in the cage overnight if he shows interest in eating it.


Good idea!  Where can I get yesterdays news? I looked on the website and they also have a softer version, would this be safe too? Would Petco or petsmart or Petsupermarket have it? THANKS :!:


----------



## OwlCity19

I got mine at Walmart but any pet store should sell it and it is pretty cheap. like I said bags can range in price from 10 dollars to 15 or 20 dollars. The bags are also a fair size too. . Hope that helped.


----------



## TeddysMommy

OwlCity19 said:


> I got mine at Walmart but any pet store should sell it and it is pretty cheap. like I said bags can range in price from 10 dollars to 15 or 20 dollars. The bags are also a fair size too. . Hope that helped.


Thanks so much! I searched the web and found a 30 lb. bag for $15 at Petsmart :mrgreen:


----------



## OwlCity19

Your welcome and good luck! .


----------



## TeddysMommy

OwlCity19 said:


> Your welcome and good luck! .


]

Sooo i bought some last night and i put some in the litter box and he started licking it and tasting it but he hasn't since so good news im so glad i listened to you!


----------



## sadolakced

Can I use Fresh News?

http://www.amazon.com/Fresh-News-Cat-Li ... 986&sr=8-1

It's supposed to be like yesterday's news.


----------



## TeddysMommy

sadolakced said:


> Can I use Fresh News?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fresh-News-Cat-Li ... 986&sr=8-1
> 
> It's supposed to be like yesterday's news.


Hi im not so sure about that because it might be toxic and produce alot of dust, I would try Yesterdays News (now that I try it its great!)

You can get it at Walmart or Petsmart


----------



## lexi.ann

Hi everyone! My hedgehog is about a year and 5 months old. I got her when she was 10 months. She uses her wheel as a potty and can become quite a mess, so I thought I would try to litter box train her. I know it may be hard because of her age but I figured it can't hurt to try right? I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what to use for the actual litter box & what kind of litter to use? Thank you!


----------



## nikki

This thread is from 2011, please start your own thread with your question.


----------



## lexi.ann

Sorry- I'm newer to this blog so it's taking me some time to learn how to use it


----------

